

Is it still possible to make a living as a web developer? - activeoff

I really like developing for the web, but when i look at all the job listings, its all ios. i went for a checkup and all he used was a tablet. Even when i look at the newest batch of yc companies, its like 30/42 mobile. my sister doesn't even use a computer at home, just her phone. For someone trying to break into the industry, does it still make sense to focus on web development?
======
atlantic
There is a huge amount of work in the corporate world creating and maintaining
public websites, private intranets and web-based applications and tools. It's
not glamorous and it doesn't make the news, but it's there and it puts food on
the table for legions of web developers.

------
v2interactive
Yes. You can.

You're going to need to work on customer service, collection, sales,
development, UX, etc, etc.

There is a LOT you must master.

I just reached the point of depending on being a freelancer for my income.
After 4 years of 'practice', I feel I have mastered it.

~~~
RollAHardSix
I'd also add the often-overlooked Management and Leadership skills as-well. So
many people have everything else, but don't have these valuable abilities and
that is why 90% of people will find themselves in lead position rather than a
director position.

...Not that their is anything wrong with a lead position it has it's time and
place; but when it's time to move up to a director-esque position; you really
need to show you can handle the responsibility of others.

------
Khao
I think that now is a good time to learn a whole bunch of new technologies
because it seems most of them are within reach for any developer who wants to
learn. But I would not call web dead, the web is clearly still alive and will
not go away soon.

------
raghunayyar
I wont say you can't make a living on Web Development. But yeah,certainly
something along with it can make life great.

In any case, Web ain't going anywhere but you gotta be aware about anything
and everything new happening around.

------
factorialboy
Couple of things, if the answer you're looking for is "you don't need to learn
new trick" unfortunately you will someday become a dinosaur.

However, the web is very much alive and I believe its more vibrant than ever
before!

------
tluyben2
I would focus on HTML5 and something like RoR or Node.js; that will be rather
feature proof and there is enough work there.

